
Ask HN: Anybody know somebody working on Google App Engine? - jay_kyburz
I have an app I haven&#x27;t deployed for a few years. It&#x27;s been chugging away providing a bit of pocket money for years. I pay google a few hundred a month in hosting.<p>Today I installed the gcloud tools on my new PC and attempted to deploy to my sandbox in preparation for fixing a few bugs. I&#x27;ve found that my Model classes now just throw &quot;Missing or insufficient permissions&quot; exceptions when attempting to fetch data from the data-store.<p>I don&#x27;t really know how to go abut debugging it. I&#x27;ve read through the docs and as far as I can tell it should all just work.<p>Any suggestions?
======
cpach
Since you didn’t get any answer here, perhaps consider submitting your
question to Server Fault and r/AppEngine (on Reddit). Best of luck!

